# Dazzle Capture Card DVC 100 (Vista)



## JS92 (Oct 7, 2008)

Hey all, does anyone know if there is a patch so that the Dazzle DVD Recorder DVC 100 will work on Vista 64 bit?

Thanks


----------



## simoncrooks12 (Jan 6, 2009)

i have the same problem i never knew before i bought a dazzle i couldnt play it on 64 bit:4-dontkno


----------



## Cali-Man24 (Apr 26, 2009)

you just have to go to this website and download the driver http://cdn.pinnaclesys.com/SupportFiles/Hardware_Installer/readmeHW10.htm


----------



## QuickTactical (May 26, 2009)

I have the same problem. I downloaded the driver, but from what I understand that only helps the program Studio 12 detect the capture card. I would like to be able to capture with Windows Movie Maker and other video programs. Is there anything else I can do to fix this? Thanks.


----------

